# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  A better MWC...

## mmonroe

Anyone else noticing all the remodeling around the different parts of town?

----------


## dmoor82

Every time I go to MWC to visit my Mother and Sisters I have noticed MWC looking better all the time.I dont know what it is but something makes the city look more attractive,maybe the street improvements or landscaping?

----------


## mmonroe

I'm not sure... the only part I don't like is that instead of upgrading a little more in the core, everything seems to start being developed on the outskirts....  the Douglas corridor is starting to look better every day, town center is starting to pull together more, not to mention the ice rink sponsored by Chick-Fil-A coming in for the winter, more and more empty buildings are being filled in along Air Depot, Life Church has def started to pull in more people to the Reno area, the Neighborhood market is a nice addition to what seemed like a dieing area as far as retail goes, even Carl's Jr is remodeling.  The addition of the school board building on 15th some time back and updates to the uptown area are nice too.  I would say the overall area is cleaning up its look and making a good impression as a bedroom community to Tinker and OKC.

----------


## bombermwc

The school board building has been there almost 20 years now. The built that thing way back in like '95 so i'm not sure that qualifies for even "some time back".

----------


## mmonroe

it still looks good, don't pee on my parade bomber, lol  it really did a lot for making that area look good.

----------


## Lauri101

I agree - the improvements have been slow but steady.  Town Center has been a huge boon to the OSM - all we need is a full service grocery store (Target expansion to Super Target would work) and the neighborhood is complete.   I have to admit, though, I'm surprised MWC hasn't caught on more with downtown workers.  12 minutes to work, 15 minutes home - even with construction ongoing.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I agree - the improvements have been slow but steady.  Town Center has been a huge boon to the OSM - all we need is a full service grocery store (Target expansion to Super Target would work) and the neighborhood is complete.   I have to admit, though, I'm surprised MWC hasn't caught on more with downtown workers.  12 minutes to work, 15 minutes home - even with construction ongoing.


Yeah, the downtowners and  such all hav eto have Edmond, Norman or west OKS......................Its the gangs, they precieve us in the east have has a hughe gang problem.......................haaa.........like south west OKS isnt a little barrieo now

----------


## adaniel

> I agree - the improvements have been slow but steady.  Town Center has been a huge boon to the OSM - all we need is a full service grocery store (Target expansion to Super Target would work) and the neighborhood is complete.   I have to admit, though, I'm surprised MWC hasn't caught on more with downtown workers.  12 minutes to work, 15 minutes home - even with construction ongoing.


I'm surprised as well. Its all about perception, and it will be a while before it changes unfortunately. MWC has always had the image of the gruff, blue collar military town, sorta like a small Lawton. And in some ways that element does exists. But there are many neat neighborhoods, many of them older but well maintained. Plus the further east you go the more "cross timbers" feel you get. 

At the same time, I think lack of new home construction may deflect possible residents towards Norman, Moore, or Edmond. Remember we live in a part of the country where any home/neighborhood older than 30 years old must be ghetto or trashy.  :Doh:

----------


## mmonroe

What happened with the study that was conducted on the OSM?  

Recent polls in the Rose State school newspaper showed student interest in a movie theater replacing the old bomber tower.  

I guess MWC will remain THE best kept metro secret.

----------


## Lauri101

> What happened with the study that was conducted on the OSM?  
> 
> Recent polls in the Rose State school newspaper showed student interest in a movie theater replacing the old bomber tower.  
> 
> I guess MWC will remain THE best kept metro secret.


No complaints here - I love living in the OSM.  Sure, there are trashy houses - I doubt you'll find any neighborhood anywhere without at least one of those.  After a while, the problem resolves via neighborhood action of some sort.  Give me a "gruff, blue-collar military" neighborhood anyday - sounds like the right stuff to me! (And I bet the percentage of concealed carry permits is high also)

----------


## Stew

> What happened with the study that was conducted on the OSM?  
> 
> Recent polls in the Rose State school newspaper showed student interest in a movie theater replacing the old bomber tower.  
> 
> I guess MWC will remain THE best kept metro secret.


What is OSM?

----------


## Lauri101

> What is OSM?


The OSM is the Original Square Mile of MWC - boundaries are SE 29th, Air Depot, SE 15th and Midwest Blvd.  The houses were built in early 1950's (some late 40's).  Town Center - with Target, Best Buy, Kohls, etc - was built at the turn of the millenium and caused many of those original houses to be torn down or moved because of emminent domain.

----------


## Stew

> The OSM is the Original Square Mile of MWC - boundaries are SE 29th, Air Depot, SE 15th and Midwest Blvd.  The houses were built in early 1950's (some late 40's).  Town Center - with Target, Best Buy, Kohls, etc - was built at the turn of the millenium and caused many of those original houses to be torn down or moved because of emminent domain.


Thank you. I actually own a house in the "OSM" on Lilac Ln. I never heard that acronym before. It's not a bad neighborhood at all. Recently I've seen several houses around the house I own bought and remodeled to very nice condition.  

Unrelated perhaps...The city of Midwest City bought 106 w lilac ln a little over a year ago and the house has sat empty since. I've wondered why the city bought the house. Anybody know?

----------


## Lauri101

I'm on W. Rickenbacker - have owned my house since 1983.  I added 500sf in 98 and have fixed it up over the years.  We have renters on eiter side, but overall, the  immediate neighborhood is stable.  
Didn't know MWC bought that house on Lilac - strange.  Wasn't that a drug house or something?

----------


## mmonroe

I was born in a little house on Arnold some 24 years ago.  My how the times have changed for that area.  I know lots of home owners in the area, i'd actually like to see some historic signs and entrances to the neighborhood.  Would be nice to get the homeowners together to start a community group to start efforts in fund raising to see this happen.  I'm sure the local churches would like to see this too and would join in.  So.. where do we start?

----------


## Lauri101

> I was born in a little house on Arnold some 24 years ago.  My how the times have changed for that area.  I know lots of home owners in the area, i'd actually like to see some historic signs and entrances to the neighborhood.  Would be nice to get the homeowners together to start a community group to start efforts in fund raising to see this happen.  I'm sure the local churches would like to see this too and would join in.  So.. where do we start?


Not sure how to get it started, but I'm interested!

----------


## dmoor82

I lived on Ercoupe for a while growing up,I loved riding my bike through the winding streets and alleys behind the old shopping center on 29th!I did not go to MWCHS but my Father and I would go to every Bomber Home game every Friday in the late 80's early 90's,and I still root for them today!I Love MWC!

----------


## mmonroe

Well... i graduated a titan, but kindergarten was spent at East Side and my 7th grade year was spent at Jarman and I dated girls from MWC and went to the football games too.  I lived in a variety of houses on Givens, Ercoupe, Grumman, Jacobs and born on Arnold.  




> Not sure how to get it started, but I'm interested!


I'll send some emails to our Mayor, let him know we're interested in something like this and see what suggestions he has to get started.

----------


## mmonroe

http://midwestcityok.org/citizens-ad...munity-meeting

Citizens Advisory Committee to Host Community Meeting

The Citizens Advisory Committee (CAC) is hosting a community meeting on Monday, November 28, at 6:30 p.m. to hear comments and concerns regarding Midwest City neighborhood and community needs.

The role of the CAC is to advise the city about activities to be funded with Community Development Block Grant (CDBG) funds.

The CDBG Program works to improve housing, neighborhoods, provide community services and provide economic opportunities for low/moderate income citizens.

The meeting will be held in the Midwest City Council Chambers, 100 N. Midwest Blvd. For more information, call 739.1216

----------


## TaoMaas

> I have to admit, though, I'm surprised MWC hasn't caught on more with downtown workers.  12 minutes to work, 15 minutes home - even with construction ongoing.


I'm a downtown worker and my wife works in Del City.  We used to live in Edmond, but when gas went up over $4/gal several years ago, we knew we needed to change.  We looked at homes in several different areas, but settled on MWC because the quality of home/neighborhood we could afford, compared to trendier parts of OKC, was unbeatable.  I think MWC is on the verge of being the "next great thing" here in OKC.

----------


## mmonroe

> I'm a downtown worker and my wife works in Del City.  We used to live in Edmond, but when gas went up over $4/gal several years ago, we knew we needed to change.  We looked at homes in several different areas, but settled on MWC because the quality of home/neighborhood we could afford, compared to trendier parts of OKC, was unbeatable.  I think MWC is on the verge of being the "next great thing" here in OKC.


I could not agree more with you TaoMaas!


Has anyone else noticed the way in which Rose State is addressing the updating of their buildings.  The blue really stands out.  I'll be out taking pictures today and i'll post them a little later today.

----------


## Lauri101

> I'm a downtown worker and my wife works in Del City.  We used to live in Edmond, but when gas went up over $4/gal several years ago, we knew we needed to change.  We looked at homes in several different areas, but settled on MWC because the quality of home/neighborhood we could afford, compared to trendier parts of OKC, was unbeatable.  I think MWC is on the verge of being the "next great thing" here in OKC.


I paid $25K for my house in '83, what with add-ons, repairs, CHA, complete new re-plumb and re-wire, have sunk about $50K over 28 years and everything paid for by next April.  Will probably die in this place.  Selfishly - I hope MWC doesn't become too popular as far as traffic, but wouldn't mind our reputation increasing appropriately.   
The character of the OSM neighborhood - and the houses - can't be beat.   I wouldn't trade my house for the fanciest mansion in Edmond!

----------


## mmonroe



----------


## Lauri101

nice upgrades to buildings at Rose State - thanks for pics!  I never get the chance to really look at them, since I'm always driving by.

----------


## poe

Last month, I drove my mom over to Oklahoma City and we ended up staying at The Sheraton in Midwest City.  The hotel was ok - grounds and staff were great - but overall, we were really impressed with Midwest City as a whole.  I would definitely look to that area if I ever moved back.

----------


## dmoor82

I think the focus should shift more towards the North part of MWC now,that part of town has gotten really bad especially around NE 10th and MW Blvd. all the way over to Douglas and 10th.I think landscaping and better housing options might help out alot!

----------


## bombermwc

> Well... i graduated a titan, but kindergarten was spent at East Side and my 7th grade year was spent at Jarman and I dated girls from MWC and went to the football games too.  I lived in a variety of houses on Givens, Ercoupe, Grumman, Jacobs and born on Arnold.


Small world, i lived on Givens until 5th grade when we moved into Titan land...but still went to Jarman/MCHS. 

I do think there is (or at least was) a group that sort of focussed on the original mile. There for a while when they would renovate a house, you would know it was them because the dumpster in the driveway had their logo. It may have been a city lead effort though. The tough part on signage would be the number of entrances to the area...that's a lot of signs. But perhaps they could just put in new signs at the intersections in the neighborhood.

----------


## bombermwc

> I think the focus should shift more towards the North part of MWC now,that part of town has gotten really bad especially around NE 10th and MW Blvd. all the way over to Douglas and 10th.I think landscaping and better housing options might help out alot!


As long as it's OKC schools, you won't see any effort put into it. It's night and day when you cross that 10th street line. The homes are the same as those across the street in so many ways, but the district lines make for a very different demographic. Unfortunately, i think the rest of MWC would rather see that area cut off and removed from the city than do much to change it. It's short-sighted, but the "south of 10th-ers" don't really even call that MWC. Which is a bit funny since there is almost (if not the same) as much square milage north of 10th as there is south of it.

----------


## oneforone

My wife lived here when we first met. When we got married, I gave up my place because she had the larger place. I was not sure how I would like it when I first moved in. I am here to say, I am glad I did it. The people of MWC are very friendly. I have all kinds of places to shop with in 5-10 minutes of home. The city goes the extra mile to keep the area clean. I especially like the response from emergency services.  My neighbor collapsed from the heat this past summer. Fire was on scene in 2 minutes, EMS a minute later, police were on scene in 5 minutes. While fire and EMS were getting him in the ambulance, the police officers helped us lock up his house and car. The officer took his keys and wallet to the medics just as they were pulling out. That all went down in less then 15 minutes.  I used to live in Oklahoma City and I have to admit it took a lot longer for Fire and EMSA to respond. 

The only thing I would change is the hospital. I wish INTEGRIS or Mercy would buy the place. Just simply because Midwest will always be a subpar hospital as a for profit facility. You have way too many Sooner Care folks north of tenth and east of the city to be profitable.

----------


## mmonroe

Well, the area directly North of 10th between Air Depot and Midwest Blvd is known as "The Panic Zone" I lived in some apartments over here in my early early twenties and I can say I will never do that again.  The area between Midwest Blvd and Douglas is known as "Murder One."  Use your imagination, but don't let it get away from you.  

Midwest Regional has always had a bad reputation of killing patients, there I said it.  As long as the Hospital Authority has financial influence in Midwest City, they hospital will stay the same.  But there are good points, a lot of grants are given by the Hospital Authority to fund local civic projects and first time home buyer grants/loans.  Maybe the new hospital at I-40 and Douglas will give them a little bit of run for their money and hopefully that area south of 29th and east of Douglas will start to be developed.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Well, the area directly North of 10th between Air Depot and Midwest Blvd is known as "The Panic Zone" I lived in some apartments over here in my early early twenties and I can say I will never do that again.  The area between Midwest Blvd and Douglas is known as "Murder One."  Use your imagination, but don't let it get away from you.


Hmmm...and what do Edmond folks call MWC, in general?   Careful...this is the same kind of talk I used to hear about  MWC, Moore, Mustang, etc...when I lived on the NW side of OKC and in Edmond.  Right now, I have a friend who lives in one of the better sections of MWC who is talking about selling his house because he sees the neighborhood "going downhill".  It's all relative.

----------


## mmonroe

TaoMaas, those areas just include those square miles, nothing more.  

I have noticed the houses around the SE corner of Reno and Air Depot going up for sale.

----------


## woodyrr

The LED light covered trees look nice on SE 29th at Town Center Plaza.


Midwest City Median Lights by woodyrr, on Flickr




> I have noticed the houses around the SE corner of Reno and Air Depot going up for sale.


I'm a little confused. All I recall around the SE corner of Reno and Air Depot is a gas station surrounded by apartments.

----------


## mmonroe

> I'm a little confused. All I recall around the SE corner of Reno and Air Depot is a gas station surrounded by apartments.



I'm referring to the neighborhood area directly behind those apartments.  

Nice pics of the median btw.  I'll have to head over and get some night shots tonight.

----------


## woodyrr

> I'm referring to the neighborhood area directly behind those apartments.  
> 
> Nice pics of the median btw.  I'll have to head over and get some night shots tonight.


Thanks.

In the southwest part of Midwest City where I live, there is an unusually large number of houses for sale. I'm glad I'm not one of the sellers.

----------


## mmonroe

I got it!!  Lets trade some land north of tenth towards the NE side with Oklahoma City and include an easement along 23rd and in return get access to the river!  Why the river, later development.  It would be nice to have some more development along the river, even if it's later down the line.  Of course we'd have to work on the river bank, prepare the land around the banks for development, damn that part of the river to bring the water up to an acceptable level...    eh pipe dreams.

----------


## catch22

Damning the river won't do much good. You don't want the river to turn into hot steam.

----------


## mmonroe

> Damning the river won't do much good. You don't want the river to turn into hot steam.


Hot steam?  Am I missing something?

----------


## catch22

> Hot steam?  Am I missing something?


Water turns into steam at high temperatures....damning the river to hell would produce some steam.

----------


## mmonroe

HA! I see where I put damn and meant dam, gotcha.

----------

